

Show HN: My 2-Weekend project, KungFu To-Do. Free for first 20 HN visitors - pzxc
http://kftodo.com/

======
pzxc
This is what I've been working on the last two weekends.

Why another to-do app? Because all the other ones are too complicated. First
20 visitors from HN get a free upgrade to a premium account by visiting this
URL while logged in: <http://kftodo.com/hackernews>

I'd love to hear your feedback. I built this for my own use, so it has the
features I want (and don't want), but there's gotta be other people that have
similar preferences to me. Yes, it's built mostly by assembling components
like jquery, stripe, and twitter bootstrap. But how else am I supposed to
build something like this in my spare time in a couple weekends?

Please tell me if you like the UI and the simplicity, and if it has a shot of
being useful to you.

------
DevAccount
Well, it's certainly simple that's for sure!

I didn't like that I couldn't order my tasks, I think even a "simple" to-do
list should be able to do that.

I honestly can't imagine any one paying $14.99 for this either. Why would I
use this instead, for example, Evernote?

